# Streaming Sports



## Matt Jol (May 7, 2017)

Hi I was just wondering if it was possible to stream/commentate sports games from this software? 
Would have one camera connected through a wire connection and the other one wireless on the other side of the field, having someone cut between the sources once they're connected. Internet connection would not be an issue would just need some help on getting the right equipment for it, if possible. 
Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## c3r1c3 (May 7, 2017)

Yes that is possible.

As to more details, state your budget, existing equipment and goals (e.g. I want to have 3 people talking in a booth with a sideline reporter, etc.).

That said, there are better solution for live multi-camera productions like a Tricaster, or possibly vMix.


----------



## J Gerstel (May 10, 2017)

Yes, we use OBS in sports for overlays, scoreboard etc and the Youtube live stream. We use ATEM switcher for the Camera's. And vMix is indeed also a very powerful tool, but requires more system/cpu resources.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3BalmhmJ5U


----------



## c3r1c3 (May 11, 2017)

Okay, using the ATEM as your switcher is a good call.

Watching the video it sounds like you have at least some area/crowd mics active, which is good. if you need to, get an audio mixer, hook up your audio sources into that, and run the output of the mixer into the OBS computer (you might need/want a good sound card to take that feed from the mixer). That'll take care of the audio feed (but odds are you'll have to put some delay on it to be in sync with the video feed).

As to the Video feed, get a Capture device (PCIE>Thunderbolt>USB3, stay away from USB2 devices)(also BMD>Magewell>Avermedia>Elgato>Happauge), and run the output of the ATEM into said capture card.

Sync up the audio and video, add your graphics and stream out for fun for all.


----------

